# Sony Daily Reader Review



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

*The Sony Daily Reader is almost what it should be*

*Pros*: Great design, looks great, and I love the size
*Cons*: In a year or two, the E Reader will offer what we really want.

First off, I am amazed how many complain about the glare on the Sony Daily Reader. You don't spend $400 on something without first trying it out. If the glare bothers you, don't buy it. Sony even has a return policy. So if you don't like it, return it and get the Nook or Kindle. Yes there is some glare, but that is only when the sun or light in a room is at a certain angle. If you just move it slightly, the glare goes away. I noticed the Nook had a glare of the shiny plastic sides as well.

For me, the Daily Reader is the sharpest looking E Reader out there. Very nice cover, nice lay out, larger screen than the Kindle so you have more words on your screen, and of course being able to read horizontal or vertical is nice. The important thing is, it is not too big either. Being able to download books right from your E Reader is a must, so I was not attracted to the older Sony E Readers. I did a close comparison to the Kindle before I purchased the Sony. Yes the Kindle does not have such glare since it does not have a touch screen. The background is more white than the grey background on the Sony. I found the grey background easier on my eyes. Before I purchased the Sony, I had a friend at work who had a Sony, and I took it outside to see if I could read from it in the sun. The answer was a clear Yes! Not only can you buy books from the Sony site, but also Google books. I really don't want my E Reader to have a browser. If I want to go on the internet, I will use my I phone or a computer. Some want a product that does everything. The problem with products like that is they do not do everything great, you drain the battery a lot more, and dedicated units always work better. The purpose to buy an E Reader is to read books, and this Sony does it very well. Since none have a backlight, you will need a small light to read in the dark.

After trying out the Kindle, I have to say that I like it. I like the way it looks and operates. However only seeing 3 paragraphs on the screen when I am used to seeing two full pages of a book just bothers me. It's like someone has hidden parts of your page and you are only seeing a very small portion. Because the Sony Daily Reader has a larger screen, more sentences are on the screen so it is not so limited. I found myself more attracted to it for this reason, plus being able to download books from the library. The DX is too big for me.

In a year or two, they will have E Readers that will allow us to have color screens, it will work faster with 4G, and they will work out the battery life issue. But for what the Sony 900 offers you now, it is quite enjoyable, and it works well. Yes it would be nicer if the screen would respond just as fast as my Iphone. But the technology is not there yet, but in a year or two it will be. Does that mean you should wait until a better one come along? My answer is no. It is very enjoyable reading books on the Daily Reader and others will be jealous that you have such a great product. The Kindle and Daily Reader are both good and you can enjoy either one. Just pick the one that looks, feels and offers what is most important to you. Kindle's turn page buttons I found I would hit by accident, and the keyboard takes up too much room....I wanted more screen space. But hey the Kindle is a good product as well.

I also have an I phone and I don't prefer to read on such a small screen. If the I Pad is similar to the I Phone, I would also prefer the E Ink technology over bright screen for long term reading. This is just one man's opinion.

By the way the priced dropped by $20 at some places so you can get it now for $379.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice review, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Sony Touch reader.  I have been very pleased with it.  Although it does have the small screen, like the Kindle and Nook.  
I did want to point out that you can read horizontal or vertical on the Kindle as well.  I read vertical on my Kindle, but I've found I like horizontal better on the Sony.  
I was not aware that you could download directly to the Daily Reader.  Definitely an improvement over the Touch.  But since I only use my Touch for my library books it's not really an issue for me.  
Thank you for your review.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Nice review, thanks


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

One more thing, on the Sony Daily Reader you can engrave two lines on the bottom of the unit. Let's say your name, or for a birthday present you could write something very nice.


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

drenee said:


> I have a Sony Touch reader. I have been very pleased with it. Although it does have the small screen, like the Kindle and Nook.
> I did want to point out that you can read horizontal or vertical on the Kindle as well. I read vertical on my Kindle, but I've found I like horizontal better on the Sony.
> I was not aware that you could download directly to the Daily Reader. Definitely an improvement over the Touch. But since I only use my Touch for my library books it's not really an issue for me.
> Thank you for your review.
> deb


Does the Kindle show the left and right side of a book like the Sony Daily Reader or does it only show one page at a time?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Kindle only shows one page at a time.
deb


----------



## Keef (Feb 25, 2010)

You can now get the Sony Daily Reader for $349...I got my Sony Daily Reader from Sony for $379, and with the $20 savings (compared to many places that it is for $399), I applied it towards to the year warranty and accidental insurance.

UPDATE: I called Sony Style and they gave me a credit so I am only paying $349 for my Sony Daily Reader. Thank you Sony! I think with the IPad out and the fact that the Kindle was much cheaper, Sony finally dropped the price on the Daily Reader. It is still a little high compared to the Kindle but at least it is a little more reasonable.


----------

